

Ways to Free Your Business From Stagnation - JacobAldridge
https://www.americanexpress.com/us/small-business/openforum/articles/6-ways-to-free-your-business-from-stagnation/

======
JacobAldridge
Wanted to share this article for the content, but also to share my experience
(as the 'expert' quoted at length) in case it can help others trying for media
coverage.

This article is my first success using HARO
([http://www.helpareporter.com/](http://www.helpareporter.com/)), a mailing
list designed to link journalists with possible sources. I believe I'm in
another article being published next week, through a similar site focused on
Australia (www.sourcebottle.com.au).

1) My focus is much more on building credibility than sales. While I might end
up being featured in a major paper, more likely I will be one of several
people quoted in a small business piece tucked somewhere online. However I
will be able to use that later on (see, for example, the hasty list of
publications I've just added to the www.jacobaldridge.com homepage).

2) Feedback I've received on my responses to these media calls is the benefit
of pitching yourself quite strongly at the top of your response. For example,
the piece next week is about making meetings valuable - I opened by saying "In
8 years as an international business coach, I have sat through or presented at
4,712 meetings." The journalist's response was that that introduction ensured
what I had to say was going to get aired.

